

Ask YC: Feedback on a side-project -- Sportsify - adamhowell
http://sportsify.com

======
OneSeventeen
The USC loss highlights something to me: It was hard for me to tell what
information was being displayed. I totally missed the news on that game (fail)
so I saw USC in bold and assumed they'd won and didn't know what the big red
box meant.

Maybe I'm just a space cadet and that's not actually confusing, but I found it
unintuitive. I'd bold the winner after a game has been played and maybe make a
note in smaller type below that the prediction was the other guy. And keep the
red box.

Anyway, interesting idea.

~~~
adamhowell
My thinking here was Sportsify isn't a place to check scores, it's a place to
see who the favorite was - but I've had a few folks share your confusion so
I'll probably tweak this.

------
kleneway
This is nice, especially as a side project. Here are a couple of quick
comments/suggestions: \- If possible, it would be interesting to see a ranked
list of the sports writers who had the highest accuracy. The writers would
probably be interested in that, and the top guys might even link to you (Hey,
check it out, I'm #2 on Sportsify!) \- Minor bug: the menus for NFL and NCAA
Football are really touchy. Unless I do it just right, I can't move my mouse
down to the second item before it disappears. \- Ability to sort by upsets.
For example, it's interesting to see that 100% of commentators picked USC over
Oregon State.

~~~
adamhowell
Re: page to list most accurate - great idea, it's on the todo list.

------
antiismist
I'm a sports junkie so this could be up my alley.

First impression: looks like a web 2.0 social aggregator site, which is not
what I am looking for in a sports site. I'm looking for new articles about the
few teams that I am following.

Second: Where are the week four picks for NFL? I don't care about what
happened in the past...

Third: How is this a pick in favor of Green Bay (and where is the link?):
“Right now, it's hard to be against the Cowboys. That offense is clicking and
so hard to stop. Throw in special teams play like Felix Jones returning
kickoffs and a team has to be ready to score or it'll be left behind. That
said, Green Bay can win this game...”

Fourth: I do want to see the spreads

Anyway, good luck!

------
voidfiles
This has been mentioned already but more meta statistics would be cool, like
who has the best track record. I think it would be intresting to measure
rightness and wrongness on a weekly basis. Like this week, 70% of the were
correctly called. You could determin something along the lines of, people who
pick NFL games, are better then those who pick NCAA. If this is just a side
project, you could get people to do the meta analysis by providing an api, or
do dumps of the data the people can download and process. I was thinking to
myself how cool it would be to go and get the same data and do some of that
stuff, but it would take me forever to do the scrapping that I think your
doing.

------
adamhowell
The idea: A Metacritic/Rotten Tomatoes for sports picks and power rankings.

------
mihasya
Props for not calling it a startup! I def. think this is something avid sports
fans, and particularly gamblers, could probably use, but I would echo the
concern that it is confusing visually.

------
mrtron
No NHL?!

~~~
tdavis
The only sport I care about is so often left unrepresented :(

------
walesmd
I would love to see the spread incorporated in the gameday picks

